# My New 05 S-Works E5 Build



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

Just Got my New S-Works E5 Back from the shop, I had the frame kitted out with a full Ultegra Groupset, Reynolds Bars and Stem, Selle Italia SLR plus a flightdeck computer. The wheels I got on the cheap from a friend and are the only second hand part on the bike but have only got 200 miles on them so they are great, Bike feels awesome, very responsive and pretty light too, Take a look HERE for some pics.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

Colonel_Klink said:


> Just Got my New S-Works E5 Back from the shop, I had the frame kitted out with a full Ultegra Groupset, Reynolds Bars and Stem, Selle Italia SLR plus a flightdeck computer. The wheels I got on the cheap from a friend and are the only second hand part on the bike but have only got 200 miles on them so they are great, Bike feels awesome, very responsive and pretty light too, Take a look HERE for some pics.


Congrats on the new ride! Nice to see somebody riding an E5 with a black frame instead of red.  

Anybody got a silver E5...?


----------



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

I never saw a Silver one in the shop but I am in the UK so I think we only get Red and Black, but out of the two I think the Black looks better hands down.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*How did you get a hold of 05 Ultegra groupset?*



Colonel_Klink said:


> Just Got my New S-Works E5 Back from the shop, I had the frame kitted out with a full Ultegra Groupset, Reynolds Bars and Stem, Selle Italia SLR plus a flightdeck computer. The wheels I got on the cheap from a friend and are the only second hand part on the bike but have only got 200 miles on them so they are great, Bike feels awesome, very responsive and pretty light too, Take a look HERE for some pics.


I thought Shimano highends, like Ultegra and Dura Ace were not coming out til the end of the year or early next yeay. Did you order early? I ordered mine in August and still have nothing. You're lucky! That's a really nice bike.


----------



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

The bike is only Ultergra 9 so you can easily get hold of it, I couldnt justify the extra cost and wait for ultegra 10 when 9 speed is more than ok. As for the new bikes, I think the only thing holding them back is the groupsets so frames are in stock, also depends where you are, im in the UK. I reckon if it was a build from specialized i would have had to wait, luckily I got the frame and had it built up from there. Im so happy with it, very fast and responsive.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*I love my E-5...*

but wish I had a full black instead. I've got the '04 DA 10 and love the bike- climbs like a MF and drops pretty badass... but I have fond memories of my '03 S-Works matte black hardtail mtb. In any event, nicely done, man. Enjoy!

jb


----------



## Hoser (Nov 5, 2004)

iDFeat said:


> Congrats on the new ride! Nice to see somebody riding an E5 with a black frame instead of red.
> 
> Anybody got a silver E5...?


Here you go... My 04 E5 SWORKS! SILVER!


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Hoser said:


> Here you go... My 04 E5 SWORKS! SILVER!


Great!
Woud you send me a bigger one?


----------



## Hoser (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey man send me a PM and I can send you a bigger photo.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*My 2005 Sworks*

Frame:	2005 Specialized S-Works E5 (Size 56) Black Ano	1235	gram
Fork:	Easton EC90 SLX Cut	293	gram
Seat Binder:	Specilaized OEM (Included in Frame Weight)	0	gram
Headset:	FSA Headset	99	gram
Headset Spacers:	Carbon	12	gram
Stem:	Specialized S-Works carbon	135	gram
Handlebar:	Easton EC90 Composite	183	gram
Handlebar Tape:	Cinelli Cork Tape	50	gram
Saddle:	San Marco Apiside FX TI	130	gram
Seatpost:	Easton EC 70 trimmed	174	gram
Front Derailleur:	Shimano Ultegra (6500)	81	gram
Rear Derailleur:	Shimano Dura-Ace RD-7800	180	gram
Shift & Brake Levers:	Shimano Dura-Ace ST-7700	390	gram
Crankset:	FSA Carbon Superlight including crank bolts 175mm	518	gram
Bottom Bracket:	American Classis ISIS	140	gram
Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace CS-7700 11-21 9speed	160	gram
Chain:	SRAM PC89R Hollow pin	271	gram
Brakes:	Zero Gravity 04-05	193	gram
Wheelset:	American Classic Sprint 350 Sapim	1342	gram
Tubes:	Lightweight	141	gram
Tires:	S-works Mondo	440	gram
Skewers:	American Classic	98	gram
Cables and Housings:	Shimano Dura-Ace	120	gram
Pedals:	Speedplay X-2 198	gram
Bottle Cage & Bolts WinWood Carbon/Nylon bolts	19	gram
Rim Tape Fibertape	5	gram


Total weight	6607	Grams


----------



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

That is one nice bike, shows me what I could do with mine if I wanted, next year sometime I will get a set of FSA Superlight Cranks and a set of Zero Gravity Brakes. Should bring the weight down a little. I will Probably bring the bike up to Dura Ace too but all takes time and money


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Colonel_Klink said:


> That is one nice bike, shows me what I could do with mine if I wanted, next year sometime I will get a set of FSA Superlight Cranks and a set of Zero Gravity Brakes. Should bring the weight down a little. I will Probably bring the bike up to Dura Ace too but all takes time and money



Colonel Klink, When you update your cranks go with ISIS and you can get a lot lighter bottom bracket then a shimano octolink. I went with AM classic due to the light weight and availability. AM classic is about 15 miles away from where I live.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

maui mike said:


> Frame:	2005 Specialized S-Works E5 (Size 56) Black Ano	1235	gram
> Fork:	Easton EC90 SLX Cut	293	gram
> Seat Binder:	Specilaized OEM (Included in Frame Weight)	0	gram
> Headset:	FSA Headset	99	gram
> ...


Now total price?


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

shokhead1 said:


> Now total price?


$3891

I think this is an excellent price for a custom build and for a complete bike
that weighs is at 14.56 lbs


----------



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

Cost me £1390 for bike without wheels and £280 for wheels with Michelin Pro Race tyres and a Dura Ace block on the rear


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

maui mike said:


> $3891
> 
> I think this is an excellent price for a custom build and for a complete bike
> that weighs is at 14.56 lbs


It still needs a motor.LOL


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*almost beautiful*

ditch the saddlebag and the swap the yellow tires for grey or black ones. cool bike though. wish mine was that nice!


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

here is mine....


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hows that thing ride? I was looking at the Tarmac pro today for 3k.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*lust*

i was interested in the Tarmacs a while ago, but now i've decided that the Allez model would be better for me. my current bike is too small and is like riding on a boulder, both weight-wise and comfort-wise. i would kill for a 2004 Allez Pro. that is one kick-ass bike. 

oh and nice E5s, guys.


----------



## montelloslx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Sweeeet*



Hoser said:


> Here you go... My 04 E5 SWORKS! SILVER!


I just got my S-works E5 built up. I chose Campy 10s Veloce group, ritchey bars/stem, will upgrade later to FSA/isis compact set-up when I'm done tiling my LR and kitchen.  
I love my bike, it is so fast, and climbs on its own. Lost over 7 pounds from my old bike. Love it very much. I'd recommend it to anyone!


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*S Works which model*

Currently I own a 02 Allez E5 SLX Comp Festina Replica and I'm very happy with my mistress my wife just doesn't get it. Anyway my LBS has an 03 S Works left over in the Acqua & Sapone colors I'm tempted to treat myself during the holidays. But now with your posts & picture you now have me considering the 05 S Works. The Red & Matte black look wicked I just can't understand how the price dropped the MSRP is $900.00 on the 05 E5 framesets, can anyone drop me a line with some information.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

jarheadnyc said:


> Currently I own a 02 Allez E5 SLX Comp Festina Replica and I'm very happy with my mistress my wife just doesn't get it. Anyway my LBS has an 03 S Works left over in the Acqua & Sapone colors I'm tempted to treat myself during the holidays. But now with your posts & picture you now have me considering the 05 S Works. The Red & Matte black look wicked I just can't understand how the price dropped the MSRP is $900.00 on the 05 E5 framesets, can anyone drop me a line with some information.


When I saw the 05 prices that's when I decided I wanted the Black anodized frame. This has to be the best deal anywhere for a 2.5lbs frame. Now my bike fully equipped weighs in at 14.5 lbs. Super Ride!!!!!!


----------



## montelloslx (Nov 17, 2004)

*03 Acqua Sapone*



jarheadnyc said:


> Currently I own a 02 Allez E5 SLX Comp Festina Replica and I'm very happy with my mistress my wife just doesn't get it. Anyway my LBS has an 03 S Works left over in the Acqua & Sapone colors I'm tempted to treat myself during the holidays. But now with your posts & picture you now have me considering the 05 S Works. The Red & Matte black look wicked I just can't understand how the price dropped the MSRP is $900.00 on the 05 E5 framesets, can anyone drop me a line with some information.


How much is the LBS selling the frame for? I did not realize the 05 S-Works frames had gone down in price. Suppose Spec wants people to look at the Tarmac frames a little closer, or sell more E5's. I love the colors of this bike. If your wife will let you buy it, run to the shop. I can relate to you fully dude! My partner doesn't understand either... that bike dollars just don't count!


----------



## trijunior (Nov 19, 2002)

*i've got one for sale*



soulsurfer104 said:


> i was interested in the Tarmacs a while ago, but now i've decided that the Allez model would be better for me. my current bike is too small and is like riding on a boulder, both weight-wise and comfort-wise. i would kill for a 2004 Allez Pro. that is one kick-ass bike.
> 
> oh and nice E5s, guys.


don't mean to make this the classifieds, but I've got one I want to sell. shoot me a note if you or anyone else in interested. It is built up as a TT bike with FSA/Visiontech tt bars and barends, but that is easily changed. I have sti and bars/stem to go with.

tailwinds


----------



## hank scorpio (Aug 10, 2004)

*My E5*

just finished it yesterday. Still deciding on a seat.


----------

